# JBL ESC333 IR Empfänger ??



## zonthor (20. Juli 2003)

HI,
Bitte macht mich nicht an weil ich hier soeine Frage stelle. Aber ich weiß nicht wo ich sonst anfragen soll. Aber vielleicht kann mir ja HIER irgenjeman weiterhalfen oder verweisen.

Es geht um einen IR Empanger für eine JBL ESC333 Anlage. Der IR Empfner wir hier extern angeschlossen. Leider hab ich das Teil sehr gut weggepackt und find es nicht mehr. Hat hier vielleicht jemand eine Idee was für ein Empfäner Modul das ran muss.

Ich bin für jedliche hilfe DANKBAR

gruß basti


----------

